# Young Boer buck needs weight



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a 15 month old Boer buck that is thin and he isn't growing as big as I think he should be. I think he weighs around 100 lbs. I don't know how long it takes them to mature, but I think he looks small to me. He is well bred, and he is regularly dewormed. He is not sickly. 
I only feed him free choice orchard grass hay and free choice Sweetlix Meatmaker minerals. He now gets to browse around on the hillside, which is full of all kinds of grasses, juniper trees, etc. He doesn't get much grain because I worry about Urinary Calculi, and I don't give him alfalfa. 

What should I be doing different to make sure he reaches his full potential? Or is it too late?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My boys get grass hay & a bit alfalfa and a liitle Boer goat develeper. They also get ACV in their water so Im not too concerned about UC but I do keep an eye on urine streams.
Alot of times they'll level off on weight gain & look all gangly but it does sound like he is under for his age.
Looks are deceiving alot of times we look at them & estimate but they pack much more than what meets the eye.
He'll grow till around 4. Has he been checked for cocci?


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

I know full size Boer bucks weigh at least 250. What do you think is an expected weight for a 15 month old? He hasn't been tested for cocci but I've never had it here on my property. He shows no signs of it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sizes can very....my yearling weighs over 200 now.... so your buck... is way behind...if he only weighs 100lbs... ....have you fecal tested for cocci or worms... both can stunt growth..... :hug:


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

I have not tested for either of those, because he is on a good worming program and I've never had cocci but I am not opposed to doing that. I just don't think he got enough to eat when he was younger and he is thin now too. He is on a hillside pasture that has never had any livestock on it period, because we just fenced it ourselves and have been here for 12 years. So I don't think he picked anything there. What should I feed him to make sure he starts growing? We feed Boer Goat developer to our young babies when they are with their moms and after weaning. Would you feed him alfalfa pellets? Or a regular grain like Show Goat instead of Developer? Thanks for your help!.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If the show goat has more protein than Boer Goat Developer Id start him off whichever is higher. He needs the long fiber in hay, pellets dont provide that.
As for worming, some wormers are flat out ineffective depending on your area & what parasites were targeted.
He might not get as big as he should be BUT if he has great genetics he can still pass them on regardless of size, especially if he is all around healthy.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with getting a fecal. As long as your you have a 2 to 1 calcium to phosphrus ratio then UC shouldn't be a problem. I raise wethers and feed alot of grain and have never had a problem with it. I just keep an eye on the calcium and phosphrus and watch them pee twice a day. 

If he were mine I'd get him on a good grain, treat for cocci and use a different dewormer. I'd treat for all different types of worms, not just barber poles. Tape worms, liver flukes and a couple more can cause problems too.

ETA: I agree with Nancy D, If he has good genetics he'll pass them even if he's not all that big himself


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what the others said.... :grouphug: 

Believe it or not... mostly all goats have some cocci in them...some have a very low level and may never show signs......but ...when stressed... it can trigger the cocci to explode....it doesn't always show scours....and can stunt growth.. if the count gets higher.....and left untreated... Worms... can do the same thing so... no goat is safe.....I really think ...that with him only weighing 100 lbs at that age .... he may have something going on there or had a bout with it... when he was younger that was never treated, so it stunted growth.... If the genetics are there... you shouldn't have to feed very much... to see good growth and weight gain results....
It may be to late... to see his full growth potential..... but... if you find the cause ....he should do a bit better...with good feed as mentioned.... 

Also... some genetics are slower growing.... and will never get humungous....


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you all for your input, I really appreciate it.  I've always thought he should have been kept on grain and fed separately from the older buck, who weighs around 280. But my business partner said the 2 bucks could go together. I was told I was babying him when I would take him out and put him in the barn so I could feed him separately. :shrug: Well, he is too small for his age now. He is by AABG Explorer by Collateral Damage by RRD Gauge. The only pic I saw of AABG Explorer he was HUGE when he was only 6 months old. 
I'm going to check on the differences between the grains tomorrow and get him started on something to help him gain. 
I have a vet tech coming Wednesday to draw blood for CAE,CL and Johne's testing. She also does fecals so I'll have her do one on him. Also, what should I give him to treat him for cocci?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :thumb: 


Wow.... :shocked: he has really great bloodlines so... it has to be other issues...

Your business partner is so wrong and you should of kept up feeding separately....If I have a younger buck in the pen with my older buck ...I make a creep feeder... that the young kid ...can get into and the older buck cannot...otherwise ...you were correct in every way to separate them at feeding...when kids are growing they need good feed and grain ...to help them grow properly so... that may very well be... the issue as to why..... 
the older buck was taking in all the feed..... glad you will get a fecal anyway just in case...good luck on the tests... hope they are all negative.... :hug: 

Boers can grow up to 4 years so...he may still have a good chance on getting to a bigger size for you....if it is played right.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

You think so?  See, Toth, I think he does too. And I didn't know a whole lot about bloodlines when we got him, bought him as a weanling, from a lady who has produced many Grand Champion and Reserve Champion Market goats. The other buck was purchased months later and he was already 2 1/2 years old. he was 280 when we got him. 
So I am not giving up on him, I am going to start today doing what I can make him reach his full potential. 

So fecal and cocci test tomorrow, along with the CL,CAE, and Johne's. And going to the feed store. The Boer Goat Developer R20 here is made by CHS Nutrition, 17% protein, calcium .75%, listed again, calcium 1.25% and phosphorous .35% I read that COB was a good grain to give to bucks, without molasses. Is that true? This developer says it is to be the sole ration fed to growing goats, then further down the label says Do not feed diluted, it must be mixed with other grains before use! So that is a little confusing to me right there. We are feeding 4H market goats also, and we mixed it with a 14% goat feed, since that is what the directions say. 

Thanks for all your help! :thumb: I want this boy to grow into what he should be.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We're still trying to get weight on our buck, he's soooo frustrating right now, pickiest eater I've ever known! OMG....I pour 4 cups of grain for him and he dumps half of it. Sometimes I wish there was such a thing as a goat psychiatrist...someone that can get into that mind of his...! Hard to put weight on an animal like that 

Good Luck with your boy! I'm guessing our buck is around 115-120 and he's getting close to being 13 months. I'm guessing he could easily use another 10-15lbs. But he's such a dork. Our last buck was never ever this picky.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

As for the BGD, we have fed it for years. In spite of the label, it is NOT the sole ration; IOW they all still need hay & as you know, loose minerals.
I feed it to my lactating girls as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks NancyD.... :thumb: :hi5: 

Yes... I definitely do.... no doubt.... just because ...if he is small ...doesn't mean.. he cannot produce winners.... so don't put that against him....he has great lines of big boers there....that is potential.... :thumb: 

Let us know.. what the fecal says...I am curious there....

Cob ...is in some grain feeds...but feeding it by itself ...won't put the weight on him.... The Boer Goat Developer R20 sounds like good stuff.... but start out gradually..... You can add cob I guess...I have never heard of "The Boer Goat Developer R20" and never used it ...so I cannot tell you about it... or what to use to dilute it.... Give it a try and if you have a scale... weigh him before you start ...then after a week of feeding him ...check his weight gain...if he is doing well then... you are on a roll..... if he isn't gaining ...I would maybe consider trying another method... but give it a little time first... :wink: :thumb: Good luck.... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We dont dilute & I dont know of anybody who does. BGD R20 is an excellent feed!
I like to start em off with about a half cup twice a day for three or four days then increase by about 1/4 cup every few days until you get up to around 
1 1/2#, depending on condition.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Nancy, that is good to hear. I know that is what we feed our market goats and all of our young stock. I was thinking of adding some goat chow to it for him also. But I am glad to know that you have heard of it and think it is a good feed. It's what every one around here feeds their growing meat goats.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

OK, Sundance got his blood drawn yesterday, testing for CAE, CL, Johne's, and fecal sample. Also he is started on Boer Goat Developer, and about a half cup of a natural goat feed they make here locally, it is alfalfa, orchard grass, timothy, beet pulp and rice bran with some other stuff. Walking him around the corner today to get a weight on him, it is the animal shelter and they have a scales, so I can keep track. 
Thanks every one for your input and help, I'll let you know how he does.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

AlRIGHT!


----------

